# Standardwert arrays



## marcoxdd (25. Aug 2011)

hallo nochmal 

wie füge ich einem array einen standardwert hinzu...

```
String a[]=new String[10];
                  int i = 0;
```

wenn ich dann z.B nur in die variable a[3] den wert "hallo" schreibe.... dann werden mir die anderen variablen des arrays die nicht beschrieben wurden mit _null_ angezeigt... ich will aber das alle anderen nicht beschriebenen variablen z.b den wert "array ist leer" enthalten

danke nochmals


----------



## SamHotte (25. Aug 2011)

Zum Beispiel mit einer Schleife ...


----------



## membersound (25. Aug 2011)

null bedeutet ja quasi "array ist leer".
Wenn dir das nicht reicht, dann musst du den array mit einer Schleife initialisieren, die auf jede Position erstmal den String "array ist leer" reinschreibt.


----------



## JavaN3rd (25. Aug 2011)

Ich begreife nicht ganz für was das gut sein soll, denn null sagt dir ja gerade das dieses Element leer, also null (nichts) ist. Hier trotzdem den Code:


```
for(String s: array){
      s = "index leer";
}

//oder:

for(int i = 0; i < array.length; i++){
      array[i] = "index leer";
}
```


----------



## tsitra (25. Aug 2011)

marcoxdd hat gesagt.:


> . ich will aber das alle anderen nicht beschriebenen variablen z.b den wert "array ist leer" enthalten



Ich denke, da bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig, als mit einer Schleife alle anderen Elemente des Arrays
auf "" (leerer String) zu setzen, denn für die einzelnen String-Objekte in dem Array wird, wie Du gemerkt hast, "null" reingeschrieben.

In einem int Array werden die Elemente automatisch jeweils auf 0 gesetzt
In einem boolean Array werden die Elemente automatisch jeweils auf false gesetzt
In einem float Array werden die Elemente automatisch jeweils auf 0.0 gesetzt
In einem Array von Objekten werden die Elemente automatisch jeweils auf null gesetzt


----------



## marcoxdd (25. Aug 2011)

das da drin stehen soll "array ist leer" ist nur ein beispiel....für meine zwecke soll da halt ein anderer text drin stehen..

stimmt mit ner schleife.... danke leute


----------



## SlaterB (25. Aug 2011)

was unterscheidet die Belegung mit einem Standardwert von einer sonstigen komplizierteren Nutzung, z.B. Befüllung eines int-Arrays mit Werten 2, 4, 6, 8, 10 usw.?
sowas musst du eh können, dann kannst du auch jedes Feld mit einem Standardwert setzen,
es gibt zwar auch eine eher unbekannte API-Methode dafür, aber das ist ziemlich egal am Anfang

du weißt nicht wie du auf normalen Wege ein Array befüllst?
na dann ist es Zeit für ein Lehrbuch, oder?
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 3.7 Arrays

edit: 5 Postings zwischendurch?


----------



## marcoxdd (25. Aug 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> was unterscheidet die Belegung mit einem Standardwert von einer sonstigen komplizierteren Nutzung, z.B. Befüllung eines int-Arrays mit Werten 2, 4, 6, 8, 10 usw.?
> sowas musst du eh können, dann kannst du auch jedes Feld mit einem Standardwert setzen,
> es gibt zwar auch eine eher unbekannte API-Methode dafür, aber das ist ziemlich egal am Anfang
> 
> ...



doch weiss ich..... dachte nur man könnte auch einen standardwert ohne schleife festlegen


----------



## SamHotte (25. Aug 2011)

Mit Arrays.fill(..) ginge das vielleicht auch ;-)


----------



## marcoxdd (25. Aug 2011)

habs jetzt einfach mit ner schleife gemacht... klar :-/ bin im mom nur nicht drauf gekommen....schon ein langer tag gewesen heute :rtfm: brauchte es für das spiel 4 gewinnt ;-)


```
for (i=0;i<10;i++){
			a[i]="   ";
		}
```

danke an alle 

Gruß Marco


----------

